
Ning: We Have a $4 Billion Market Opportunity - binarymax
http://mashable.com/2010/05/04/ning-pro-market-opportunity/
======
Mc_Big_G
I'm all for turning a profit, but ditching the free accounts, after using them
to gain a big following, is reprehensible. I sincerely hope they reconsider
and, if not, they fail miserably. If enough companies pull this move, it will
do considerable damage to the freemium model.

~~~
mpk
> [...] ditching the free accounts, after using them to gain a big following
> [...]

Well, that - and using them to get the product past beta, of course.

